# New fishingman



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

What kind reel for king


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Anything that you can cast well with & will hold in the vicinity of 300 yards of 15-20 lb. mono.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

penn 706z or mitchell 302/402. most reels will work like the first few times but then blow up after some big kings make a run. when a fish fast as lithning makes a run it can completely melt the inside of a "cheap" reel. 15-17# line with atleast 250 yards of line.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Need a van staall on a custom 8-9ft split grip rod.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

What kinda budget would you like to stick in would be helpfull


----------

